# Battle of the Somme. 1st July 1916



## Tez3

At the going down of the sun,
We will remember them.


----------



## Tez3

Battle of the Somme: Royals at Somme centenary commemoration - BBC News


----------



## oftheherd1

Missed this sooner, probably due to our own 4th of July holiday and festivities.  Good to remember past battles, the bravery and loss.  Also to try and learn from any mistakes or just not good tactics.

Amazing how many were lost on the first day of that battle.


----------



## Tez3

oftheherd1 said:


> Missed this sooner, probably due to our own 4th of July holiday and festivities.  Good to remember past battles, the bravery and loss.  Also to try and learn from any mistakes or just not good tactics.
> 
> Amazing how many were lost on the first day of that battle.



It's not just historical, many, many families are still affected by those losses. A hundred years isn't very long.


----------



## 23rdwave

_The Great War _by Joe Sacco tells the story of the Battle of the Somme in a 24 foot long pictograph.

The Great War by Joe Sacco - Now Available | W. W. Norton & Company


----------

